
Playing with Linear Programming on PyPy - jnoller
http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2011/05/playing-with-linear-programming-on-pypy.html
======
eru
> To use them however the problem has to be transformed into some specific
> matrix form, and the coefficients of all the matrices has to be passed to
> the solver using some API. This transformation is a tedious and error prone
> step that forces you to work with matrix indexes instead of readable
> variable names.

I found Zimpl easy to work with. (<http://freshmeat.net/projects/zimpl>) A
small domain specific language for linear modelling. See their user guide for
some examples (<http://cgm.cs.mcgill.ca/~avis/courses/567/cplex/zimpl.pdf>).

------
ansy
Interesting. Have you done a comparison test against Coopr?

<https://software.sandia.gov/trac/coopr>

Also were you using the glpk solver with CVXOPT on cpython? I find it hard to
believe setting up the problem alone added nearly 20 minutes.

